# Compra-venta > Vendo >  PIZARRA DE GAETAN BLOOM

## germangarciamagia

Vendo la pizarra de Gaetan Bloom fabricada a partir de los DVD TALES FROM THE PLANET OF BLOOM. Los interesados pueden contactar por aquí o a través de mi correo electrónico germangl@ymail.com (con y de Yahoo).

----------

